# Avatar Rp- A New War



## Apprentice (Jul 25, 2009)

The world was set at peace with the New World Order controlled by Avatar Aang of the Air Nomads and King Zuko of the fire nation. 10 years have passed as peace has passed through many eyes and souls. The same education taught all around the world, everyone from kings to pesants treated as equals. The very low population of air benders have increased 10 fold, including all of the other bending arts. Everything was PERFECT until........ the death of both whom made it all possible. Yes, The Avatar and The Fire Lord was murdered and by whom. That is which is unknown though we do that, the previous Fire Lord has some how broken out of prison, and Azula has begun the new reign of Order. 

With her superb firebending she has already completly taken over all of the water nation and half of the fire nation's whom opposed her. Rumor have it that Azula was the murderer of the great warroirs. Azula has recruited the best of the best in all bending arts, Air,Earth,Water and Air. Azula has single handedly create another war. 

Role:
As for your role, you choose whether to stop Azula adn restore peace to the world once again, or you are to assist in worl ddomination and you rule the world with and iron bloody fist. If you choose to be a hero, you will in The Boiling rock which is a maximum security prison whom have no problem killing their prisoners. Teh Boiling Rock is an island surround by skin melting water, the temperature is so haot waterbenders coudlnt freeze it. The Boiling rock is guarded by the best of element benders and escape is virtually impossible. 

If you choose to be a villain you start where ever you chosse though you aree notified that there's a meeting at the the Fire temple for the descruction of all opposing enemies. Azula will be at this meeting briefing you on whatever, it is she needs you to know.
_________________________________________________________________
A hot day in the boiling rock, "All prisoners tothe courtyard for recess"!! the loud intercom went off unlocking all cell doors, and releasing the prisoners where they would converse or whatever.


----------

